# Aluminium for Horse Box Ramp



## dieseldog (25 January 2010)

I want to replace the wood on my ramp with Aluminium as it will be a lot lighter.  Does anyone know what sort of aluminium you would use on a ramp (thickness etc) and where to buy it from.

The ramp is too heavy as I have rubber on it.  The springs are new so I don't think it is them.

Thank you


----------



## *hic* (25 January 2010)

If the springs are new and the ramp is too heavy it would suggest the wrong springs have been used IMHO!


----------



## Aoibhin (25 January 2010)

the old lorry we used to acces too had its new ramp buckle after just 3 uses due to  the Ally used in it being too weak. luckily it twisted &amp; buckled when we closed it &amp; not when it had a horse on it.

id be wary of Ally now &amp; rather go for wood/rubber ramp that weighs a tonne &amp; get the springs checked.


----------



## dieseldog (25 January 2010)

I think it is more that we used 24mm thick Marine Ply.  The frame is also heavy. The springs are really big.

Someone today suggested putting another spring on, but there isn't really anywhere to attach it.


----------



## dieseldog (25 January 2010)

[ QUOTE ]
the old lorry we used to acces too had its new ramp buckle after just 3 uses due to  the Ally used in it being too weak. luckily it twisted &amp; buckled when we closed it &amp; not when it had a horse on it.

id be wary of Ally now &amp; rather go for wood/rubber ramp that weighs a tonne &amp; get the springs checked. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Normal Ally wouldn't be any good, but the stuff they use on cattle trucks should be OK?


----------



## SpottedCat (25 January 2010)

I will ask for you when I speak to the horsebox maker if you like? I wanted to ask about an aluminimum ramp anyway because I would like a nice light ramp.


----------



## FestiveSpirit (25 January 2010)

My lorry man does a nice line in aluminum chequer plate stuff - it was what he put in my lorry as a second floor - but not sure where he gets it  
	
	
		
		
	


	




  I can PM you his phone number if you like, but he might want to do the job for you rather than you do it yourself (he is very reasonable in price mind you!)


----------



## dieseldog (25 January 2010)

[ QUOTE ]
I will ask for you when I speak to the horsebox maker if you like? I wanted to ask about an aluminimum ramp anyway because I would like a nice light ramp. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Thanks,   
	
	
		
		
	


	




 when I was at Badminton, PRB had the lightest ramps and he said they use ally.

I've got a ram and hydraulics (unfitted), but it is all extra weight and something else that could go wrong.


----------



## dieseldog (25 January 2010)

[ QUOTE ]
My lorry man does a nice line in aluminum chequer plate stuff - it was what he put in my lorry as a second floor - but not sure where he gets it  
	
	
		
		
	


	




  I can PM you his phone number if you like, but he might want to do the job for you rather than you do it yourself (he is very reasonable in price mind you!) 

[/ QUOTE ]

That would be good.  I don't think that chequer plate is strong enough by itself, but he might be able to supply other stuff.


----------



## SpottedCat (25 January 2010)

I am steering clear of a hydraulic ramp too - seen one catch fire and the other one break irreparably with horses on board so I would rather not have one too. 

I spoke to PRB today - tempting, but think it will be Tristar who win, though we shall see.


----------



## perfect11s (25 January 2010)

[ QUOTE ]
I think it is more that we used 24mm thick Marine Ply.  The frame is also heavy. The springs are really big.

Someone today suggested putting another spring on, but there isn't really anywhere to attach it. 

[/ QUOTE ]  
These people supply the bodybuilding industry 
www.servicemetals.co.uk   I used the phenol ply 18mm  with marine grade carpet on mine.. Never use marine ply it will rot fairly quickly 
	
	
		
		
	


	




  if you have the thick ramp mat with the tread bars  I would think  the 12 mm phenol would work its very strong as its inpregnated with resin   see under the heading timber flooring  these people also supply ally would guess you will need 6mm or more thick,   hope this helps


----------



## perfect11s (25 January 2010)

[ QUOTE ]
I want to replace the wood on my ramp with Aluminium as it will be a lot lighter.  Does anyone know what sort of aluminium you would use on a ramp (thickness etc) and where to buy it from.

The ramp is too heavy as I have rubber on it.  The springs are new so I don't think it is them.

Thank you 

[/ QUOTE ]  Hi  setting up the springs is almost a black art 
	
	
		
		
	


	




  the angle and length of the brackets makes a big  no make that massive differnce to how easy  it works  
	
	
		
		
	


	




 a good agricultual engineer should be  able to alter by cutting and  rewelding the bars from spring to ramp  slightly to give the springs more leverage its a bit of trial and error but worth it ...


----------



## perfect11s (25 January 2010)

[ QUOTE ]
I am steering clear of a hydraulic ramp too - seen one catch fire and the other one break irreparably with horses on board so I would rather not have one too. 

I spoke to PRB today - tempting, but think it will be Tristar who win, though we shall see. 

[/ QUOTE ]   hope you go with Tristar


----------



## Carsmore (25 January 2010)

sounds like you need your springs adjusting. See a commercial body builder to get them to sort them for you. My OH is a body builder (not in your area so not touting for business!) He has built loads of horse boxes (although he mainly does commercials) and I have been amazed at how easily, with one hand, one finger even, you can lift a heavy ramp. All down to the springs being correct.


----------



## Louby (25 January 2010)

I viewed a wagon with electric ramp and asked about the over ride, they looked puzzled, said theyd never had to use it but pressed a different button and the ramp dropped like a ton of bricks.  We couldnt suss out how to get it back to work so had to lift it ourseleves.  It tok 2 of us, a well built man and me (a well built female  
	
	
		
		
	


	




) and we struggled.  I loved the box and rang the builder who was local to me, to ask about taking the hydraulics off it, he said he would need to see it but didnt think it was a problem so Im guessing its probably your springs that need adjusting etc not your ramp.


----------



## dieseldog (26 January 2010)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
I think it is more that we used 24mm thick Marine Ply.  The frame is also heavy. The springs are really big.

Someone today suggested putting another spring on, but there isn't really anywhere to attach it. 

[/ QUOTE ]  
These people supply the bodybuilding industry 
www.servicemetals.co.uk   I used the phenol ply 18mm  with marine grade carpet on mine.. Never use marine ply it will rot fairly quickly 
	
	
		
		
	


	




  if you have the thick ramp mat with the tread bars  I would think  the 12 mm phenol would work its very strong as its inpregnated with resin   see under the heading timber flooring  these people also supply ally would guess you will need 6mm or more thick,   hope this helps 

[/ QUOTE ]

Thank you very much 
	
	
		
		
	


	




.  I think we probably have the springs on not quite right.  we were told to fit them as level as possible.  If we lowered the end attached to the ramo and increased the angle would that make them work better?


----------



## perfect11s (26 January 2010)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
I think it is more that we used 24mm thick Marine Ply.  The frame is also heavy. The springs are really big.

Someone today suggested putting another spring on, but there isn't really anywhere to attach it. 

[/ QUOTE ]  
These people supply the bodybuilding industry 
www.servicemetals.co.uk   I used the phenol ply 18mm  with marine grade carpet on mine.. Never use marine ply it will rot fairly quickly 
	
	
		
		
	


	




  if you have the thick ramp mat with the tread bars  I would think  the 12 mm phenol would work its very strong as its inpregnated with resin   see under the heading timber flooring  these people also supply ally would guess you will need 6mm or more thick,   hope this helps 

[/ QUOTE ]

Thank you very much 
	
	
		
		
	


	




.  I think we probably have the springs on not quite right.  we were told to fit them as level as possible.  If we lowered the end attached to the ramo and increased the angle would that make them work better? 

[/ QUOTE ] yes you could try that or cut a slot in to them and bend them into a slight crescent as  the angle the spring pushes as the ramp goes up or down makes a difference as to  how heavy the ramp is at  half way or nearly right up or down, a very small change will make a big difference, it takes a bit of trial and error  ....


----------



## mackandmutley (26 January 2010)

Is your ramp conventional looking at present, i.e. steel frame either 40 or 50mm box section, plywood and then rubber?
If so I can probably help to get the springs right, without ali, hydrulics or otherwise.

Mack


----------



## dieseldog (26 January 2010)

[ QUOTE ]
Is your ramp conventional looking at present, i.e. steel frame either 40 or 50mm box section, plywood and then rubber?
If so I can probably help to get the springs right, without ali, hydrulics or otherwise.

Mack 

[/ QUOTE ]

Yes the ramp is convential, Steel frame, then ply and Kraiburg ramp rubber matt.  Everything worked great until we put the rubber on, you could do it with one hand - the rubber is very heavy.

Any suggestions would be great  
	
	
		
		
	


	





Thank you


----------



## kick_On (26 January 2010)

i would say have 'engineer' look at your spring first. When i took my old box to be valued at local horsebuilder. This is what he saying and looking at. It is more important than some builders give it credit, if good springs are postioned badly you'll always have issue with heavy ramp no matter how constructed, but well position springs will be pushing and compressing in right way making ramp light as a feather.
It's something defo worth getting checked out. 

Have you checked to see if you can change the setting on your springs to help?? Very quick and simple as my old one was a sh!t to do, but hubby came out with big spanner and changed setting and it improved ramp no end.


----------



## PeterNatt (26 January 2010)

The solution is to either remove the rubber and put thinner gauge rubber on it or to have improved springs put on it (if that is possible).  You can not put rubber planking on ramps that are not designed for it as it will make it too thick and cumbersome.  If there is an adjuster on the springs then the springs can be re-tensioned.


----------



## dieseldog (26 January 2010)

The springs are at max tension.  No more thread left.


----------



## mackandmutley (27 January 2010)

Kriaburg is probably the heaviest covering around and if you have gone from say carpet to that then your springs will need adjustment. Could you tell me where you got the springs frokm and a part no if poss and then we can work it from there.

Mack


----------

